# Is my Hedgie sick?



## KellyK (Jun 15, 2010)

My now 4 year old HH Izzy has been acting oddly. The other day instead of sleeping under her igloo she moved her cage around and slept behind her wheel. Today in the middle of the say we heard soft, low pitched (almost squeaking like) noises from her cage. On inspection she didn't look sick, wasn't out of food or water, but began to sneeze quite a bit. Normally she would never even be up this early in the day.

My question is should I be worried? We haven't changed her diet or brand of bedding recently so I don't think its an allergic reaction to anything.

*Note:*
By the time I finished writing this she had crawled into her igloo curled up and gone quietly back to sleep without incident and hasn't made another noise since.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

My hedgie squeaks in his sleep sometimes. Sneezing normally means URI. How much did she sneeze? Has she sneezed like that before?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Pig squeaks, chews, and huffs in his sleep. Totally normal.  Sometimes they randomly decide to "rearrange" their cages and sleep in different places. Pig used to sleep in his pouch every night and now he's suddenly sleeping under his wheel. His activity, behavior, food and water intake haven't changed, so he's just being a little weird right now.

Keep an eye on the sneezing, though. If she keeps sneezing, starts licking her nose a lot more, has a runny nose, or her breathing sounds wheezy, get her to a vet to check for a URI.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Any new or unusual behaviour in an adult hedgehog may be signalling an illness. 

Lots of hedgehogs squeak and snore and make noises in their sleep but for a hedgehog who has never done it before, it's not normal. This may be nothing and simply part of aging, but combined with sneezing, being up during the day and sleeping outside her bed, is all cause for concern. 

Count kibble to ensure she is eating well and keep close watch on her. If this odd behaviour continues for the next couple days, especially sneezing and noisey sleeping, I'd schedule a vet visit.


----------

